# Federal govt 'incompetent', 'incapable' of running country: CJP



## ghazi52

*Federal govt 'incompetent', 'incapable' of running country: CJP*


Dismisses KE's restraining orders, asks NEPRA to hold public hearing and decide about special power supply to Karachi



September 01, 2020












CJP Gulzar Ahmed remarked that the power division’s report was made after taking money from KE. 


*ISLAMABAD: Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Gulzar Ahmed said on Tuesday that the federal government was neither competent nor capable of running the country.*

The comments came as the CJP presided over the hearing of a case regarding unannounced loadshedding in Karachi, wherein the apex court severely admonished both the power division and the K-Electric (KE).

CJP Ahmed remarked that the power division’s report was made after taking money from KE.

“The power division's officer who submitted the report should be hanged,” the CJP observed. “How about laying off the joint secretary for such a report? We had sought a report on the prevalent situation, but he wrote about the future. They should inform us about what they are currently doing,” asserted the chief justice.
He added that "the power division's officials should be taken to Karachi so that they can see how the public pelts them with stones." "Their minds will come back to their senses after visiting the city," the CJP remarked.

Justice Gulzar Ahmed further remarked that KE neither provides electricity to the public, nor pays its dues to the federal government.

“KE has not paid even a single penny to the government since 2015,” he said. “The government neither has the competency nor the capability to run the country, and hence, appears desperate," CJP Gulzar further stated.

"The government is acting as a clerk or an accountant of the KE," he said. The chief justice further observed that if the federal government could not bring KE under its writ, then it can't bring the country under its writ either. "The federal government is powerless! What is it doing? Where is its writ? Will it run the country in such a manner?” the CJP further observed.

While speaking to the attorney general the chief justice maintained that the government apperas to be powerless in Karachi. “The people of Karachi have become hostages at the hands of K-Electric,” he said, adding that the power division is treating the city poorly.

To this, the attorney general replied that the special authority to generate electricity becomes null and void if KE does not have the capacity to generate it.
“I withdraw the reply of the power division, will submit a new one,” the attorney general said.


*Five-year stay orders*

On the matter of KE seeking stay orders to delay action taken against it by the National Electric Poewr Regulatry Authority (NEPRA), Justice Ejaz Ul Ahsan remarked that the court had ordered NEPRA and several other institutions to find a solution to the loadshedding woes of the port city.


He added that heavy downpour had further aggravated the situation.


*'Corrupt rulers'*

The chief justice further remarked that it is unnecessarily said that Karachi generates 70 per cent of the country’s economy.

“Karachi has now nothing to offer,” he said. “Despite the allocation of billions of rupees, not even a single penny was spent. A mayor who served for four years did not even build a single drain. The local government entities' spent the entire funds on disbursing salaries. Even today, half of the city is drowning in darkness and water,” he observed.

The apex court judge further added that the staff of the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) and Cantonment Board cannot be seen anywhere. The Sindh government is responsible for the city’s maintenance, but we are aware that those who have the authority will not take any action. "Millions and billions have already been sent abroad," the chief justice stated adding that their 'offshore accounts have become active'.


*'What’s the point of a commission?'*

Justice Gulzar Ahmed further remarked that the power sector lacks the will to work. “There was a huge scandal related to petrol,” the chief justice said. “The country’s economy came to the brink of collapse, and the country remained completely shut for 10 days.”

To this, the attorney general said that a commission had been formed to investigate the petrol crisis.

However, the remark did not sit well with the CJP, who in return asked “what the use of the commission was, now that all was said and done.”
CJP Gulzar further remarked that, at present, the government had nothing to offer that would benefit the people.

“There is no coordination between institutions,” he said.”All government institutions are here to assist KE. This time the cat has come out of the bag. We will make the power division’s report a part of the record.”

While ordering the implementation of section 26 of the NEPRA Act, the court observed that under the law, NEPRA has the power to decide by holding a public hearing.
“NEPRA should act according to the law, and decide the matter of KE's special power supply. Members of the tribunal should be appointed in 10 days, and no court can restrain the use of section 26,” the apex court remarked.

The SC also rdismissed KE's restraining orders against NEPRA's actions.










Federal govt 'incompetent', 'incapable' of running country: CJP | The Express Tribune


Dismisses KE's restraining orders, asks NEPRA to hold public hearing and decide about special power supply to Karachi




tribune.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

almost all the system political judicial civil sevices and every institution is failed in this country . we are struck in darkness .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 313ghazi

Says the judicial system that has utterly failed this country. 

At least the failures of our political class can be put down to rampant corruption fueled by greed and the need to create a toxic ecosystem to sustain thier grip on power. You can see a plan. 

Why has the judiciary regularly failed to deliver at almost every stage? Even the meagre bribes they take could not sway men of ambition.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## El Sidd

What's that in Urdu? 

Na Ahal 
Be Silahayat


----------



## Patriot forever

ghazi52 said:


> *Federal govt 'incompetent', 'incapable' of running country: CJP*
> 
> 
> Dismisses KE's restraining orders, asks NEPRA to hold public hearing and decide about special power supply to Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> September 01, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJP Gulzar Ahmed remarked that the power division’s report was made after taking money from KE.
> 
> 
> *ISLAMABAD: Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Gulzar Ahmed said on Tuesday that the federal government was neither competent nor capable of running the country.*
> 
> The comments came as the CJP presided over the hearing of a case regarding unannounced loadshedding in Karachi, wherein the apex court severely admonished both the power division and the K-Electric (KE).
> 
> CJP Ahmed remarked that the power division’s report was made after taking money from KE.
> 
> “The power division's officer who submitted the report should be hanged,” the CJP observed. “How about laying off the joint secretary for such a report? We had sought a report on the prevalent situation, but he wrote about the future. They should inform us about what they are currently doing,” asserted the chief justice.
> He added that "the power division's officials should be taken to Karachi so that they can see how the public pelts them with stones." "Their minds will come back to their senses after visiting the city," the CJP remarked.
> 
> Justice Gulzar Ahmed further remarked that KE neither provides electricity to the public, nor pays its dues to the federal government.
> 
> “KE has not paid even a single penny to the government since 2015,” he said. “The government neither has the competency nor the capability to run the country, and hence, appears desperate," CJP Gulzar further stated.
> 
> "The government is acting as a clerk or an accountant of the KE," he said. The chief justice further observed that if the federal government could not bring KE under its writ, then it can't bring the country under its writ either. "The federal government is powerless! What is it doing? Where is its writ? Will it run the country in such a manner?” the CJP further observed.
> 
> While speaking to the attorney general the chief justice maintained that the government apperas to be powerless in Karachi. “The people of Karachi have become hostages at the hands of K-Electric,” he said, adding that the power division is treating the city poorly.
> 
> To this, the attorney general replied that the special authority to generate electricity becomes null and void if KE does not have the capacity to generate it.
> “I withdraw the reply of the power division, will submit a new one,” the attorney general said.
> 
> 
> *Five-year stay orders*
> 
> On the matter of KE seeking stay orders to delay action taken against it by the National Electric Poewr Regulatry Authority (NEPRA), Justice Ejaz Ul Ahsan remarked that the court had ordered NEPRA and several other institutions to find a solution to the loadshedding woes of the port city.
> 
> 
> He added that heavy downpour had further aggravated the situation.
> 
> 
> *'Corrupt rulers'*
> 
> The chief justice further remarked that it is unnecessarily said that Karachi generates 70 per cent of the country’s economy.
> 
> “Karachi has now nothing to offer,” he said. “Despite the allocation of billions of rupees, not even a single penny was spent. A mayor who served for four years did not even build a single drain. The local government entities' spent the entire funds on disbursing salaries. Even today, half of the city is drowning in darkness and water,” he observed.
> 
> The apex court judge further added that the staff of the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) and Cantonment Board cannot be seen anywhere. The Sindh government is responsible for the city’s maintenance, but we are aware that those who have the authority will not take any action. "Millions and billions have already been sent abroad," the chief justice stated adding that their 'offshore accounts have become active'.
> 
> 
> *'What’s the point of a commission?'*
> 
> Justice Gulzar Ahmed further remarked that the power sector lacks the will to work. “There was a huge scandal related to petrol,” the chief justice said. “The country’s economy came to the brink of collapse, and the country remained completely shut for 10 days.”
> 
> To this, the attorney general said that a commission had been formed to investigate the petrol crisis.
> 
> However, the remark did not sit well with the CJP, who in return asked “what the use of the commission was, now that all was said and done.”
> CJP Gulzar further remarked that, at present, the government had nothing to offer that would benefit the people.
> 
> “There is no coordination between institutions,” he said.”All government institutions are here to assist KE. This time the cat has come out of the bag. We will make the power division’s report a part of the record.”
> 
> While ordering the implementation of section 26 of the NEPRA Act, the court observed that under the law, NEPRA has the power to decide by holding a public hearing.
> “NEPRA should act according to the law, and decide the matter of KE's special power supply. Members of the tribunal should be appointed in 10 days, and no court can restrain the use of section 26,” the apex court remarked.
> 
> The SC also rdismissed KE's restraining orders against NEPRA's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal govt 'incompetent', 'incapable' of running country: CJP | The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> Dismisses KE's restraining orders, asks NEPRA to hold public hearing and decide about special power supply to Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribune.com.pk



I must say I also agree with chief justice statement, this government is too soft and lenient especially in dealing with the opposition , hoarders, kesc or in controlling the media.
They don't know yet how exactly to harness the power of state, lacks experience.

We need to see the hammer, we need to see the writ.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

How can a CJ give remarks like this for a sitting Federal government specially after the 18th amendment where the rights were given to Provinces? Instead of lambasting the federal government has the CJ given any remarks on the provincial Sindh government which happens to be PPP for more than a decade? What has PPP done for Karachi and Sindh? Where did the funds disappear? What about the NFC? 
This cheap justice has shown its biased many times before and this is such a sham of for the highest court that is suppose to be the custodian of law.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

313ghazi said:


> Says the judicial system that has utterly failed this country.
> 
> At least the failures of our political class can be put down to rampant corruption fueled by greed and the need to create a toxic ecosystem to sustain thier grip on power. You can see a plan.
> 
> Why has the judiciary regularly failed to deliver at almost every stage? Even the meagre bribes they take could not sway men of ambition.


Thats right. Right on the day when IHC allowed NS 10 days to appear in court because onhu pehn ditti ae.


----------



## Jazzbot

Says the CJ whose courts are the first ones to issue pre-arrest bails or stay orders whenever govt wants to take action against corrupts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

ghazi52 said:


> *Federal govt 'incompetent', 'incapable' of running country: CJP*
> 
> 
> Dismisses KE's restraining orders, asks NEPRA to hold public hearing and decide about special power supply to Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> September 01, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJP Gulzar Ahmed remarked that the power division’s report was made after taking money from KE.
> 
> 
> *ISLAMABAD: Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Gulzar Ahmed said on Tuesday that the federal government was neither competent nor capable of running the country.*
> 
> The comments came as the CJP presided over the hearing of a case regarding unannounced loadshedding in Karachi, wherein the apex court severely admonished both the power division and the K-Electric (KE).
> 
> CJP Ahmed remarked that the power division’s report was made after taking money from KE.
> 
> “The power division's officer who submitted the report should be hanged,” the CJP observed. “How about laying off the joint secretary for such a report? We had sought a report on the prevalent situation, but he wrote about the future. They should inform us about what they are currently doing,” asserted the chief justice.
> He added that "the power division's officials should be taken to Karachi so that they can see how the public pelts them with stones." "Their minds will come back to their senses after visiting the city," the CJP remarked.
> 
> Justice Gulzar Ahmed further remarked that KE neither provides electricity to the public, nor pays its dues to the federal government.
> 
> “KE has not paid even a single penny to the government since 2015,” he said. “The government neither has the competency nor the capability to run the country, and hence, appears desperate," CJP Gulzar further stated.
> 
> "The government is acting as a clerk or an accountant of the KE," he said. The chief justice further observed that if the federal government could not bring KE under its writ, then it can't bring the country under its writ either. "The federal government is powerless! What is it doing? Where is its writ? Will it run the country in such a manner?” the CJP further observed.
> 
> While speaking to the attorney general the chief justice maintained that the government apperas to be powerless in Karachi. “The people of Karachi have become hostages at the hands of K-Electric,” he said, adding that the power division is treating the city poorly.
> 
> To this, the attorney general replied that the special authority to generate electricity becomes null and void if KE does not have the capacity to generate it.
> “I withdraw the reply of the power division, will submit a new one,” the attorney general said.
> 
> 
> *Five-year stay orders*
> 
> On the matter of KE seeking stay orders to delay action taken against it by the National Electric Poewr Regulatry Authority (NEPRA), Justice Ejaz Ul Ahsan remarked that the court had ordered NEPRA and several other institutions to find a solution to the loadshedding woes of the port city.
> 
> 
> He added that heavy downpour had further aggravated the situation.
> 
> 
> *'Corrupt rulers'*
> 
> The chief justice further remarked that it is unnecessarily said that Karachi generates 70 per cent of the country’s economy.
> 
> “Karachi has now nothing to offer,” he said. “Despite the allocation of billions of rupees, not even a single penny was spent. A mayor who served for four years did not even build a single drain. The local government entities' spent the entire funds on disbursing salaries. Even today, half of the city is drowning in darkness and water,” he observed.
> 
> The apex court judge further added that the staff of the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) and Cantonment Board cannot be seen anywhere. The Sindh government is responsible for the city’s maintenance, but we are aware that those who have the authority will not take any action. "Millions and billions have already been sent abroad," the chief justice stated adding that their 'offshore accounts have become active'.
> 
> 
> *'What’s the point of a commission?'*
> 
> Justice Gulzar Ahmed further remarked that the power sector lacks the will to work. “There was a huge scandal related to petrol,” the chief justice said. “The country’s economy came to the brink of collapse, and the country remained completely shut for 10 days.”
> 
> To this, the attorney general said that a commission had been formed to investigate the petrol crisis.
> 
> However, the remark did not sit well with the CJP, who in return asked “what the use of the commission was, now that all was said and done.”
> CJP Gulzar further remarked that, at present, the government had nothing to offer that would benefit the people.
> 
> “There is no coordination between institutions,” he said.”All government institutions are here to assist KE. This time the cat has come out of the bag. We will make the power division’s report a part of the record.”
> 
> While ordering the implementation of section 26 of the NEPRA Act, the court observed that under the law, NEPRA has the power to decide by holding a public hearing.
> “NEPRA should act according to the law, and decide the matter of KE's special power supply. Members of the tribunal should be appointed in 10 days, and no court can restrain the use of section 26,” the apex court remarked.
> 
> The SC also rdismissed KE's restraining orders against NEPRA's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal govt 'incompetent', 'incapable' of running country: CJP | The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> Dismisses KE's restraining orders, asks NEPRA to hold public hearing and decide about special power supply to Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribune.com.pk


What a shit word the court is. The most corrupt instituion and incapable institution calling other incapable.


----------



## Pandora

Says his turdship while sitting at helm of the most corrupt institution of Pakistan. It is bcz of these judges there is no concept of accountability in Pakistan. If there is ever an audit of assets of judges people will forget about politicians and military brass.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007

El Sidd said:


> What's that in Urdu?
> 
> Na Ahal



حاجی بیٹا تمہارا دکھ چھپائے نہیں چھپتا۔۔۔! بار بار ابل پڑتا ھے۔ اللّٰہ سبحان تعالیٰ تم پر رحم کرے اور صراط مستقیم پر قائم فرمائے ۔ آمین۔

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Nasr

CJP in bed with pmln-ppp maggots!! So much for the Justice System being fair and impartial. Justice in Pakistan ain't blind, rather bribed and bought traitors.


----------



## volatile

This is irony in Pakistan SC and High courts have pending cases of above 2 Million and they dictate others of not doing there jobs . Similar cases are in case of Military dictation and finally the politicians specially the current ones are league of their own in incompetence .Allah he hafiz hai Pakistan ka .No body does there job but keep puking in other matters


----------



## El Sidd

Looks like this place is a hangout place for anti judiciary trolls and tools


----------



## El Sidd

khail007 said:


> حاجی بیٹا تمہارا دکھ چھپائے نہیں چھپتا۔۔۔! بار بار ابل پڑتا ھے۔ اللّٰہ سبحان تعالیٰ تم پر رحم کرے اور صراط مستقیم پر قائم فرمائے ۔ آمین۔


This is not some Jirga or Panchayt but the Supreme Court of Islamic Republic of Pakistan.


----------



## khail007

El Sidd said:


> This is not some Jirga or Panchayt but the Supreme Court of Islamic Republic of Pakistan.


Worst than a 'Jirga of a small pind'.


----------



## Cygnus Black

Depose PM Niazi. Make Bani Gala a GHQ province. Impose Martial law.


----------



## batmannow

ghazi52 said:


> *Federal govt 'incompetent', 'incapable' of running country: CJP*
> 
> 
> Dismisses KE's restraining orders, asks NEPRA to hold public hearing and decide about special power supply to Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> September 01, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJP Gulzar Ahmed remarked that the power division’s report was made after taking money from KE.
> 
> 
> *ISLAMABAD: Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Gulzar Ahmed said on Tuesday that the federal government was neither competent nor capable of running the country.*
> 
> The comments came as the CJP presided over the hearing of a case regarding unannounced loadshedding in Karachi, wherein the apex court severely admonished both the power division and the K-Electric (KE).
> 
> CJP Ahmed remarked that the power division’s report was made after taking money from KE.
> 
> “The power division's officer who submitted the report should be hanged,” the CJP observed. “How about laying off the joint secretary for such a report? We had sought a report on the prevalent situation, but he wrote about the future. They should inform us about what they are currently doing,” asserted the chief justice.
> He added that "the power division's officials should be taken to Karachi so that they can see how the public pelts them with stones." "Their minds will come back to their senses after visiting the city," the CJP remarked.
> 
> Justice Gulzar Ahmed further remarked that KE neither provides electricity to the public, nor pays its dues to the federal government.
> 
> “KE has not paid even a single penny to the government since 2015,” he said. “The government neither has the competency nor the capability to run the country, and hence, appears desperate," CJP Gulzar further stated.
> 
> "The government is acting as a clerk or an accountant of the KE," he said. The chief justice further observed that if the federal government could not bring KE under its writ, then it can't bring the country under its writ either. "The federal government is powerless! What is it doing? Where is its writ? Will it run the country in such a manner?” the CJP further observed.
> 
> While speaking to the attorney general the chief justice maintained that the government apperas to be powerless in Karachi. “The people of Karachi have become hostages at the hands of K-Electric,” he said, adding that the power division is treating the city poorly.
> 
> To this, the attorney general replied that the special authority to generate electricity becomes null and void if KE does not have the capacity to generate it.
> “I withdraw the reply of the power division, will submit a new one,” the attorney general said.
> 
> 
> *Five-year stay orders*
> 
> On the matter of KE seeking stay orders to delay action taken against it by the National Electric Poewr Regulatry Authority (NEPRA), Justice Ejaz Ul Ahsan remarked that the court had ordered NEPRA and several other institutions to find a solution to the loadshedding woes of the port city.
> 
> 
> He added that heavy downpour had further aggravated the situation.
> 
> 
> *'Corrupt rulers'*
> 
> The chief justice further remarked that it is unnecessarily said that Karachi generates 70 per cent of the country’s economy.
> 
> “Karachi has now nothing to offer,” he said. “Despite the allocation of billions of rupees, not even a single penny was spent. A mayor who served for four years did not even build a single drain. The local government entities' spent the entire funds on disbursing salaries. Even today, half of the city is drowning in darkness and water,” he observed.
> 
> The apex court judge further added that the staff of the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) and Cantonment Board cannot be seen anywhere. The Sindh government is responsible for the city’s maintenance, but we are aware that those who have the authority will not take any action. "Millions and billions have already been sent abroad," the chief justice stated adding that their 'offshore accounts have become active'.
> 
> 
> *'What’s the point of a commission?'*
> 
> Justice Gulzar Ahmed further remarked that the power sector lacks the will to work. “There was a huge scandal related to petrol,” the chief justice said. “The country’s economy came to the brink of collapse, and the country remained completely shut for 10 days.”
> 
> To this, the attorney general said that a commission had been formed to investigate the petrol crisis.
> 
> However, the remark did not sit well with the CJP, who in return asked “what the use of the commission was, now that all was said and done.”
> CJP Gulzar further remarked that, at present, the government had nothing to offer that would benefit the people.
> 
> “There is no coordination between institutions,” he said.”All government institutions are here to assist KE. This time the cat has come out of the bag. We will make the power division’s report a part of the record.”
> 
> While ordering the implementation of section 26 of the NEPRA Act, the court observed that under the law, NEPRA has the power to decide by holding a public hearing.
> “NEPRA should act according to the law, and decide the matter of KE's special power supply. Members of the tribunal should be appointed in 10 days, and no court can restrain the use of section 26,” the apex court remarked.
> 
> The SC also rdismissed KE's restraining orders against NEPRA's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal govt 'incompetent', 'incapable' of running country: CJP | The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> Dismisses KE's restraining orders, asks NEPRA to hold public hearing and decide about special power supply to Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribune.com.pk


He himself, is the same, he can't fix his house while pooling his nose into govts jobs 😜

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

